# YUM or YUK ................



## Itullian

Name a food or dish.
Next person says either YUM 
or YUK, then names another 
food or dish.
I'll start..........

spinach ?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum yum yum.

Tongue?


----------



## Guest

Yuck, yuck, and more yuck.

Okra?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum yum yum.
> 
> Tongue?


never had it 

pork chops?


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yuck, yuck, and more yuck.
> 
> Okra?


YUM

pork chops?...............


----------



## Vaneyes

Yum fo PCs..

Turnips?


----------



## Itullian

YUK

asparagus ?....................


----------



## GreenMamba

Yum yum.

Limberger cheese.


----------



## mstar

Yuck! No cheese for me!  

Frog legs....


----------



## Itullian

ribbit ribbit 

meat pie ?..............


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum yum to frogs' legs, yuk to meat pie.

Snails?


----------



## Celloman

YUM, as long as they're purged properly 

(Actually, I've never had escargot but I would like to try it.)

Buffalo wings?


----------



## Itullian

YUM

hot dogs ?................


----------



## Celloman

YUM......but I wouldn't want to eat one every day.

Sushi?


----------



## brianvds

Celloman said:


> Sushi?


Yum!

Mopane worms?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mopane_worms


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yuk, although I have not tried them. Ridiculous, really, when I cheerfully eat snails. 

Brains?


----------



## violadude

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum yum yum.
> 
> Tongue?


I know this isn't "My question" but I've actually found tongue to be quite delicious when prepared right.

As for brains...that I've never had...someone else can take that one.


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> I know this isn't "My question" but I've actually found tongue to be quite delicious when prepared right.


A local Hispanic market makes tongue tacos from scratch and sells them in a Styrofoam box. Two tacos with double (small) tortillas, onions, cilantro, and a good portion of hot salsa in a separate plastic cup. A great lunch!


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> A local Hispanic market makes tongue tacos from scratch and sells them in a Styrofoam box. Two tacos with double (small) tortillas, onions, cilantro, and a good portion of hot salsa in a separate plastic cup. A great lunch!


That sounds really delicious.

This is the best tongue dish I've had. The meat was sliced really thin and it was in this delicious savory, tomato-like sauce.


----------



## aleazk

mamascarlatti said:


> Yuk, although I have not tried them. Ridiculous, really, when I cheerfully eat snails.
> 
> Brains?


Yuk, I'm not a zombie!.

Eggplant?.


----------



## ArtMusic

aleazk said:


> Yuk, I'm not a zombie!.
> 
> Eggplant?.


Yum yum yum yum.

Oysters?


----------



## violadude

ArtMusic said:


> Yum yum yum yum.
> 
> Oysters?


Yum

Yen Ta Fou? (Thai pink noodle soup)


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> Yum
> Yen Ta Fou? (Thai pink noodle soup)
> View attachment 25647


YUM.

Mussels (my lunch today).


----------



## brianvds

mamascarlatti said:


> Brains?


Yum! When I was a kid, we produced most of our own meat, and the brain is the very best part of a cow or sheep!

Biltong?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biltong

(I'm cheerfully trying out all manner of local fare on my international friends.  )


----------



## Garlic

Mussles - Yum, as long as they're fresh

Biltong - Yum, my main food source when I was in South Africa

How about sauerkraut?


----------



## aleazk

brianvds said:


> Yum!
> 
> Mopane worms?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mopane_worms


Meanwhile, in South Africa...


----------



## Winterreisender

Sauerkraut = YUK!

Stinking Bishop Cheese, anyone?


----------



## mstar

Yuk! Apparently the smell overrides any taste, unless you hold your nose.... :lol: 

Cow liver?


----------



## brianvds

Garlic said:


> How about sauerkraut?


Yum! I love that stuff.



mstar said:


> Cow liver?


Probably Yum. I love chicken livers fried with onion in a pan; not sure whether cow liver is very similar.

How about koeksisters?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koeksister









They're absolutely shockingly sweet.


----------



## mstar

Yum!!

Chicken sausages?


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> Chicken sausages?
> View attachment 25670


Is there a "meh" option? lol

Well anyway, I'll say yum because I do sort of like them.

What about Radna? Another Thai dish, this time noodles in gravy sauce.


----------



## Itullian

Yum

tapioka pudding?


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> Yum
> 
> tapioka pudding?


Yum

pickled bologna?


----------



## mstar

Yuuuccckkkasidfaisdhfkjasehfljasdh!!!!!!  

Pickled herring? 

(Is this 120-second waiting thing new??)


----------



## brianvds

mstar said:


> (Is this 120-second waiting thing new??)


Be grateful you are not required to type at least 120 characters.


----------



## Itullian

YUK

dill pickles?.............


----------



## Tristan

Yum 

Tzatziki?


----------



## mstar

Yak. :lol:

Beef Shawarma??


----------



## Guest

YUM! 
Steak tartare?


----------



## KenOC

TalkingHead said:


> Steak tartare?


YUK! An e coli delivery mechanism.

Escargot (with lots of butter and garlic)?


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> YUK! An e coli delivery mechanism.
> 
> Escargot (with lots of butter and garlic)?


Yum cleaned and if prepared right.

Kimchi?


----------



## brotagonist

Yum

Bulgogi?

Hint: it comes from the same ethic cuisine.


----------



## brianvds

mstar said:


> Yak. :lol:


You mean yak meat, yak milk or yak cheese?


----------



## violadude

brotagonist said:


> Yum
> 
> Bulgogi?
> 
> Hint: it comes from the same ethic cuisine.


Yum! 
I didn't need that hint  I love Korean Food

Hmm keeping with this same theme....

Daikon Radish?


----------



## drpraetorus

yum
Haggis







and several unneeded characters


----------



## brianvds

drpraetorus said:


> yum
> Haggis
> View attachment 25694
> 
> and several unneeded characters


I can't quite remember what haggis is made from. It's a sort of tripe, is it?

So let's make that the next item:

Tripe, anyone?

Me, I love it when it is properly prepared.


----------



## Guest

Tripe - YUM!
Roast pheasant?


----------



## Ingélou

Roast Pheasant - yum (once you've picked the pellets out)
Samphire?


----------



## Guest

YUM (for the samphire).
Roast goose. For St Nicholas.


----------



## brotagonist

yum! yum! yum!

Fiddleheads


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> [...] Fiddleheads


YUM (I think). Never had them, but I'll give' em a go! I'll give anything a go, within reason.
_A propos_: *chitterlings*. In French I believe the word is _andouillette_. My son calls it poo-poo sausage.


----------



## mstar

Yuck.... Intestines not my fave. 

Spinach pies, anyone?? Fatayar in Arabic.... Homemade, but I don't favor 'em myself....


----------



## Guest

Absolute YUM for the spinach pies (cue YuK Yuk & Popeye...).
Simple pan-fried trout?


----------



## Ingélou

Pan-fried trout, YUM (even better with oatmeal, almond & lemon-zest coating; had it last week)
Boursin?


----------



## Guest

Boursin? Coated with chives (and other herbs) or black peppercorns?
Either way, YUM!
Roasted rabbit?


----------



## mstar

Yummy.  When my father was a child, he would sometimes bring a rabbit that they had kept in their spacious yard, and my grandparents would cook it the same night.

How about meringues? Lots of sugar and egg whites, but also a lot of yum for me!!


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Yummy.  *When my father were children*, he would sometimes bring a rabbit that they had kept in their spacious yard, and my grandparents would cook it the same night.
> How about meringues? Lots of sugar and egg whites, but also a lot of yum for me!!
> View attachment 25720


Your father in the plural? What, the father, son *and* holy thingie? OK, why not. But surely not a rabbit. A lamb, methinks.
So : Meringues: YUK! (or rather Meh! - thanks ViolaDude for the suggestion).

*Jugged hare*?


----------



## Ingélou

You've been *waiting* to introduce that all along, haven't you! 

_Jugged hare_ indeed. Meh!

*kedgeree?*


----------



## Guest

Jugged hare, jugged hare, jugged hare ...........
Likey? Or no likey?


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> Jugged hare, jugged hare, jugged hare ...........
> Likey? Or no likey?


See above. (Edit: Jugged hare - Meh! YUK! Meh! YUK! Meh! Hope all is clear now.)

Sorry for the delay - it took a bit of time to make myself consider! 

Now - *kedgeree*, anyone?


----------



## Guest

I still don't know if you like jugged hare or not (it doesn't matter either way).
*Kedgeree* : YUM.
*Pata negra* ham?


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> Your father in the plural? What, the father, son *and* holy thingie? OK, why not. But surely not a rabbit. A lamb, methinks.
> So : Meringues: YUK! (or rather Meh! - thanks ViolaDude for the suggestion).
> 
> *Jugged hare*?


Lalala, whatever. I fixed it. I was going to say my parents, but I figured that my mom's village was more for organs than rabbits.... 

And *NO!!* no ham.... It is terrible, though I have never tried it. Believe me, I may be one of the pickiest people you ever hear from.

What about... *Babyback Ribs???* 
Yum, yum....


----------



## Taggart

Pata Negra - Yum

Cullen Skink anyone


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Lalala, whatever. I fixed it. [...]


Allah is in the details, mstar!


----------



## mstar

skipping me, taggart.... 

Yum, I'd try that!  

Babyback ribs. I am set on that right now. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Cullen Skink anyone


Sure!
*Rosbif*, anyone? Careful now...


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> Allah is in the details, mstar!


TalkingHead, I am afraid that you are not responding to my question.... *BABYBACK RIBS!!!!!!* 

:lol: Yup, fuming, sure.... I'm going to eat a homemade rice crispy.


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Babyback ribs. I am set on that right now. :lol:


YUM!
Homemade köfte Turkish style?


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> YUM!
> Homemade köfte Turkish style?


Ooohhh, not a bad one! Yum, yum, it's pretty good, esp. topped with sliced potatoes and (watery) tomato sauce, _then_ baked.... 

How about kibbeh - baked or raw!


----------



## Guest

Total YUM on the Kibbeh!
OK, Dal bhat! Likey or no likey?


----------



## Guest

Hang on, what about my *rosbif*? No one take the bait?


----------



## Ingélou

Roast beef I like; but not being a cannibal, I willl pass on the rosbif. 

And just to get things back to a single question, my next question is, whether anyone likes Dal Bhat?


----------



## Guest

Look here Mstar, since I quit smokin' I got me a few kilos extra. I gotta leave this thread!


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> Roast beef I like; but not being a cannibal, I willl pass on the rosbif.


Neeeh ..... neigh .......
As I said to Mstar above, Ingénue, I gotta leave this thread for reasons of health .... Damn, am I hungry!


----------



## Celloman

Here's a new one:

*Casu marzu*









Live fly larvae are introduced to this cheese until it has decomposed. Then the cheese is eaten while the larvae are still rolling around in it. Reportedly, people put their hands in front of their faces while they are eating it so as to shield their eyes from the critters.

Yum?


----------



## Gilberto

Celloman said:


> Here's a new one:
> 
> *Casu marzu*
> 
> View attachment 25736
> 
> 
> Live fly larvae are introduced to this cheese until it has decomposed. Then the cheese is eaten while the larvae are still rolling around in it. Reportedly, people put their hands in front of their faces while they are eating it so as to shield their eyes from the critters.
> 
> Yum?


Finally, I find a food that trumps Hakarl in terms of gross. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hákarl


----------



## mstar

Meh to yuck, I'm not exactly sure.... 

How about fried tarantula?


----------



## brotagonist

Yuck!!!! :scold:

Carrots?


----------



## mamascarlatti

brotagonist said:


> Yuck!!!! :scold:
> 
> Carrots?


Yum, carrot sticks dipped in garlicky hummus, or grated in a salad with fresh coriander and roasted mustard seeds and lime juice, or gently simmered in butter, brown sugar, lemon juice and parsley.

Venison?


----------



## Celloman

YUM! Let's keep it this way for a while...

Sourdough bread?


----------



## mstar

Yummy....  

Pigs' tails? I actually hear they're quite a delicacy....


----------



## mamascarlatti

mstar said:


> Pigs' tails? I actually hear they're quite a delicacy...


Never had them, but have eaten pig's ears which was yuk.



Celloman said:


> YUM! Let's keep it this way for a while...
> 
> Sourdough bread?


Yum

A good ripe soft French cheese to go with it?

My favourites at the moment:


----------



## mstar

Not a big fan of cheese, so meh, I guess. 

Lentil soup, anyone? Traditionally on Fridays, where I come from....


----------



## Tristan

Definitely yum  Love lentil soup.

Ma-po tofu?


----------



## Itullian

Not a tofu fan.

sweet potato pie?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> Not a tofu fan.
> 
> sweet potato pie?


Never had it. From the entry on Wiki it looks a bit sweet, so probably meh. This bit in the wiki description is definitely yuk: _Marshmallows are sometimes added as a topping_.

Artichokes?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Never had it. From the entry on Wiki it looks a bit sweet, so probably meh. This bit in the wiki description is definitely yuk: _Marshmallows are sometimes added as a topping_.
> 
> Artichokes?


Definitely a YUM.

fried zucchini ?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> Definitely a YUM.
> 
> fried zucchini ?


Yum, and also Zucchini flowers:










Octopus?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Tristan said:


> Ma-po tofu?
> 
> View attachment 25740


BTW this sounds heavenly and I want some NOW!


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum, and also Zucchini flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octopus?


YUM

Calamari ?.........................


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum yum, as long as they haven't been turned into little chewy rubber bands by over-cooking

Asparagus?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum yum, as long as they haven't been turned into little chewy rubber bands by over-cooking
> 
> Asparagus?


YUK

Guacamole ?.................


----------



## EricABQ

Guacamole = Yum.

Carne adovada burrito smothered in red chile sauce:


----------



## Itullian

EricABQ said:


> Guacamole = Yum.
> 
> Carne adovada burrito smothered in red chile sauce:


A big YUM.

Boysenberry pie?


----------



## mstar

Yummy, though I've never had it.... I want to try!! 

And now, *baklava?* (Oh, yeah I'm on a roll (no pun intended) in terms of Middle Eastern food, all of which I have mentioned my mom makes homemade....  ) Don't worry, the majority of what I have mentioned I do not like!! :lol:


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Yummy, though I've never had it.... I want to try!!
> 
> And now, *baklava?* (Oh, yeah I'm on a roll (no pun intended) in terms of Middle Eastern food, all of which I have mentioned my mom makes homemade....  ) Don't worry, the majority of what I have mentioned I do not like!! :lol:


YUM, Love baklava.

Halvah?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum

In keeping with the middle eastern theme, Dolmades?


----------



## mstar

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum
> 
> In keeping with the middle eastern theme, Dolmades?


Yummy, yummy!!  Actually my favorite dish, in grape leaves, that is.... I know it as wara2 dawali (leaves of grape vines)....

So.... How about some *rice and meat stuffed squash*, which generally goes very well with the above?


----------



## aleazk

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum
> 
> In keeping with the middle eastern theme, Dolmades?


lol, don't ask me why, but in my country those things are called "wrapped babies"!. :lol:
I'm not kidding!.


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Yummy, yummy!!  Actually my favorite dish, in grape leaves, that is.... I know it as wara2 dawali (leaves of grape vines)....
> 
> So.... How about some *rice and meat stuffed squash*, which generally goes very well with the above?
> View attachment 25808


looks like a YUM to me.

country fried steak?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> looks like a YUM to me.
> 
> country fried steak?


Another one I've never had but I hate anything crumbed and fried so probably YUK YUK YUK.

Marinated feta?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Another one I've never had but I hate anything crumbed and fried so probably YUK YUK YUK.
> 
> Marinated feta?


I think a YUK.

Crab cakes?


----------



## techniquest

Yuk.

Cornish Pastie?


----------



## mamascarlatti

A really well made one with lots of pepper can be quite good, so yummish.

Mushroom risotto (tonight's dinner)?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> A really well made one with lots of pepper can be quite good, so yummish.
> 
> Mushroom risotto (tonight's dinner)?


YUM

Cheerios ?..................


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Cheerios ?..................


Now we might be hitting a cultural barrier here.

In NZ cheerios can be cereal










or sausages










But it's OK, I'll say meh to the cereal (too much sugar) and YUK YUK YUK to the sausages.

Wild boar?


----------



## Guest

YUK.

Southern BBQ


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> YUK.
> 
> Southern BBQ
> View attachment 25853


YUM

pistachio nuts ?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

yum. 

Quaker oatmeal?


----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> yum.
> 
> Quaker oatmeal?


YUM

Grape Nuts ?...............


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Grape Nuts ?...............


Yum, though I haven't had them for years as they are not sold here.

Smoked salmon?


----------



## violadude

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum, though I haven't had them for years as they are not sold here.
> 
> Smoked salmon?


YUM

Roasted red peppers?


----------



## Itullian

violadude said:


> YUM
> 
> Roasted red peppers?


YUM

sour dough bread ?


----------



## Garlic

definitely yum

very spicy food?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yuk

Shish-Kebab?

(20 chars).


----------



## aleazk

Yum. Never eat something spiced by me, I'm a pepper freak.

Broccoli?

(ups, my response was to garlic's post)


----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yuk
> 
> Shish-Kebab?
> 
> (20 chars).


YUM

tamales ?..............


----------



## aleazk

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> tamales ?..............


Yuk. I hate them if they have meat, which is mostly the case here.

Broccoli?


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> Yuk. I hate them if they have meat, which is mostly the case here.
> 
> Broccoli?


YUK. I eat it every week, just to add variety, but still can't stand it unless drenched in some sauce.

Clam Chowder (New England creamy style) in a sourdough bread bowl, like I love to get in San Francisco.


----------



## Itullian

aleazk said:


> Yuk. I hate them if they have meat, which is mostly the case here.
> 
> Broccoli?


YUM

beets ?.................


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> beets ?.................


Yum

Water? ......................


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Yum
> 
> Water? ......................


Yuk, I prefer D2O.

Tuna?


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> Yuk, I prefer D2O.
> 
> Tuna?


Yum if fresh tuna, yuk if canned tuna

Pad kee mao sen yai?


----------



## Itullian

violadude said:


> Yum if fresh tuna, yuk if canned tuna
> 
> Pad kee mao sen yai?
> 
> View attachment 25909


Looks great YUM

sardines ?


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> Looks great YUM
> 
> sardines ?


Yum
.......................
Rhubarb pie?


----------



## Itullian

violadude said:


> Yum
> .......................
> Rhubarb pie?


Never had it.

coffee ice cream ?


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> Yum
> .......................
> Rhubarb pie?


Yum, if mixed with strawberrries. Yuk, if rhubarb alone.

Root Beer Floats?


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Never had it.
> 
> coffee ice cream ?


Not a big fan of coffee anything, so Yuk.


----------



## mamascarlatti

DrMike said:


> Yum, if mixed with strawberrries. Yuk, if rhubarb alone.
> 
> Root Beer Floats?


Yuk

Spaghetti alle vongole?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yuk
> 
> Spaghetti alle vongole?


of course YUMMMMM

anchovies?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> of course YUMMMMM
> 
> anchovies?


In the right place (pizza, Salade Niçoise), yum!

Chocolate dipped strawberries?


----------



## Tristan

Major yum 

Edamame?


----------



## Itullian

Tristan said:


> Major yum
> 
> Edamame?


YUK

brussel sprouts?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yum if covered with the right sauce.

Mozartkugeln?


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yum if covered with the right sauce.
> 
> Mozartkugeln?


YUK.

German Lebkuchen?


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> YUK.
> 
> German Lebkuchen?


YUM

almond chicken?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> almond chicken?


Sounds delicious!

Pavlova?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Sounds delicious!
> 
> Pavlova?


that looks fantastic YUM

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

what the hell is that? Sounds good though.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> that looks fantastic YUM
> 
> Chicken pot pie?


YUM

Tuna casserole ?


----------



## Celloman

YUK!!!!

Crab legs?


----------



## Guest

Yum!

Raclette ?


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> Yum!
> 
> Raclette ?


YUM

beef jerky?.................


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> beef jerky?.................


Yum! I love beef jerky but a lot of commercial beef jerky isn't that good. My favorite is the homemade beef jerky my great uncle makes 

Yakisoba?


----------



## Itullian

violadude said:


> Yum! I love beef jerky but a lot of commercial beef jerky isn't that good. My favorite is the homemade beef jerky my great uncle makes
> 
> Yakisoba?


YUM

carrot cake?.............


----------



## GreenMamba

Itullian said:


> carrot cake?.............


YUM

Mejdool dates .....


----------



## mamascarlatti

GreenMamba said:


> YUM
> 
> Mejdool dates .....


Fresh YUM, dried meh.

hot lime pickle?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Fresh YUM, dried meh.
> 
> hot lime pickle?


YUM

plum pudding?...........


----------



## mstar

Nah, I'm not exactly the pudding type myself.... 

But how about some Thanksgiving TURKEY???? Specifically the neck....


----------



## Musician

Recently I had duck cooked with Pom Juice, its a Georgian dish. Was amazing. Usually its done with chicken, but with duck its also great if not greater.


----------



## mamascarlatti

mstar said:


> Nah, I'm not exactly the pudding type myself....
> 
> But how about some Thanksgiving TURKEY???? Specifically the neck....


YUK.

Fresh pomegranates?


----------



## Turangalîla

mamascarlatti said:


> YUK.
> 
> Fresh pomegranates?


YUM for sure.

Liver pâté?


----------



## mamascarlatti

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> YUM for sure.
> 
> Liver pâté?


YUM!

Beef wellington?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> YUM!
> 
> Beef wellington?


YUMMMMM

corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## techniquest

> corned beef and cabbage?


YUM!

Fray Bentos Steak & Kidney Pudding...?


----------



## mstar

Noooo.... I eat nothing, and absolutely nothing, canned. Forget steak and kidney.  

Well, how about raw sirloin steak, and a baked potato?


----------



## Guest

Not big on raw beef, so Yuk.
Swiss Birchermuesli? Oatmeal, yogurt, and fresh fruit.


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> Not big on raw beef, so Yuk.
> Swiss Birchermuesli? Oatmeal, yogurt, and fresh fruit.


YUM

Polenta ?.......................


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Polenta ?.......................


YUM now, although when I was a child, and was made to eat it at school, I would furtively scoop it out into my pocket. Drove my mother to distraction when I would come home with a pocket full of soggy sludge.

Chilli chocolate?


----------



## mstar

Yech! Nope, not for me....  

Toblerone chocolate?? Mmmm


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hell yeah (yum),

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## mstar

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hell yeah (yum),
> 
> Honey Nut Cheerios?
> 
> View attachment 26129


Honey Nut Berlioz. 

Okay, okay.... OVEN-ROASTED CHICKEN and COW LIVER....


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Honey Nut Berlioz.
> 
> Okay, okay.... OVEN-ROASTED CHICKEN and COW LIVER....


YUK

corn dogs ?...................


----------



## mamascarlatti

Itullian said:


> YUK
> 
> corn dogs ?...................


YUKYUKYUK

Paella?


----------



## Celloman

Never had it before, but it looks good, so....

YUM!

*Rocky Mountain oysters?*


----------



## Rapide

Celloman said:


> Never had it before, but it looks good, so....
> 
> YUM!
> 
> *Rocky Mountain oysters?*


Yum.

Escargots? (snails)


----------



## Turangalîla

Rapide said:


> Yum.
> 
> Escargots? (snails)


I am generally proud of my non-picky tastes, but YUK on this one.

Crab cakes?


----------



## ArtMusic

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I am generally proud of my non-picky tastes, but YUK on this one.
> 
> Crab cakes?


Not my cup of tea with crab cakes, so I shall pass.

How about duck marylands?


----------



## techniquest

Yuk (sorry)

How about Welsh Rarebit?


----------



## moody

techniquest said:


> Yuk (sorry)
> 
> How about Welsh Rarebit?


Yuk,only because it's boring.
What you want is plenty of curry---burn baby,burn !!!


----------



## ptr

moody said:


> What you want is plenty of curry---burn baby,burn !!!


The burner the better, aka Yum...

What about slightly smoked Cod's cheek served in a broth gently cooked with the Cod's bones!

/ptr


----------



## techniquest

Yuk!

How about Bacon sandwich with brown sauce 



> Yuk,only because it's boring.
> What you want is plenty of curry---burn baby,burn !!!


Not if I want to avoid the dreaded 'ring of fire' I don't!


----------



## Itullian

techniquest said:


> Yuk (sorry)
> 
> How about Welsh Rarebit?


YUM

lemon chicken

lets please stick to the format here, ok guys?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yum!

Grilled rat?


----------



## Celloman

YECH!!!!! Nothing in the world could make me eat that.

Mozzerella sticks?


----------



## Fermat

Yum, if freshly made, but only one (or perhaps two). 

Mole poblano? (Over any meat you prefer; asking specifically whether you like the sauce itself)


----------



## ArtMusic

Yuk.

What about steamed Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Guest

ArtMusic said:


> Yuk.
> 
> What about steamed Brussel sprouts?


YUK!!!!!!!!!

Fried okra?


----------



## techniquest

Steamed brussels sprouts - yum! 
Fried okra - Yuk.

What happened to my bacon sandwich (see above)?


----------



## Turangalîla

Well a purely bacon sandwich doesn't sound like the best sandwich I've ever had but because it contains bacon I will give it a YUM.


Waldorf salad?


----------



## mamascarlatti

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Well a purely bacon sandwich doesn't sound like the best sandwich I've ever had but because it contains bacon I will give it a YUM.
> 
> Waldorf salad?


Yum yum

bibimbap?


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum yum
> 
> bibimbap?


looks YUM

cottage cheese?


----------



## Celloman

Itullian said:


> cottage cheese?


YUK!

Blood sausage?


----------



## aleazk

Celloman said:


> YUK!
> 
> Blood sausage?


A big YUK to that!.

Celery?.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum - celery soup with blue cheese, celery in salads.

fondue?


----------



## Fermat

Yum.

...


Couscous?


----------



## Itullian

Fermat said:


> Yum.
> 
> ...
> 
> Couscous?


TUM

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## mamascarlatti

YUK. I hate sweet things with savoury, 

Trout?


----------



## violadude

mamascarlatti said:


> YUK. I hate sweet things with savoury,
> 
> Trout?


Yum

Alligator? ///////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Turangalîla

Never tried it, but it's meat, so YUM.

Herbal tea?


----------



## Tristan

It's okay, I suppose. I'm gonna have to go neutral on that one :\

Udon noodles (in general)?


----------



## Itullian

Tristan said:


> It's okay, I suppose. I'm gonna have to go neutral on that one :\
> 
> Udon noodles (in general)?


YUM

blue cheese?............


----------



## Fermat

Yum.

Pumpkin empanadas?


----------



## Itullian

Fermat said:


> Yum.
> 
> Pumpkin empanadas?


YUM

popcorn or pretzels ?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yum.

Mug root beer or A&W root beer?


----------



## Itullian

A & W

apple or orange ?


----------



## Itullian

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Popcorn.
> 
> Mug root beer or A&W root beer?


YUM

Cheese puffs ?...................


----------



## ArtMusic

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Cheese puffs ?...................


Yum

Frankfurts?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Meh, will eat if there is nothing else.

Roast beef with all the trimmings?


----------



## Celloman

This anglophile says YUM!!!

Caviar?


----------



## Tristan

Meh. It's not gross, but I don't see what's so great about it other than the price 

Unpickled cucumbers? =)


----------



## mstar

Tristan said:


> Meh. It's not gross, but I don't see what's so great about it other than the price
> 
> Unpickled cucumbers? =)


Yum, when I'm in the mood.

(Rather be a) senior member or super moderator?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Yum, when I'm in the mood.
> 
> (Rather be a) senior member or super moderator?


Hey you, this is yum or yuk 

cheese omelette ?


----------



## Fermat

Yum

Croque-monsieur?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Fermat said:


> Yum
> 
> Croque-monsieur?


Yum

Rhubarb and apple crumble? With slivered almonds and rolled oats in the topping? (dessert tonight)


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Yum
> 
> Rhubarb and apple crumble? With slivered almonds and rolled oats in the topping? (dessert tonight)


YUM enjoy 

string cheese ?


----------



## mstar

Yup! When I'm in the mood for it. 

Tea and popcorn?


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> Yup! When I'm in the mood for it.
> 
> Tea and popcorn?


Yuk--that's not food.

Scollops I love them.


----------



## Itullian

moody said:


> Yuk--that's not food.
> 
> Scollops I love them.


YUMMMMMMM

Clams?..............


----------



## Tristan

Yuck  I don't like molluscs for the most part.

Dried seaweed?


----------



## mstar

Nah....

Continuing on the theme, though:

Nah, unless it's with onigiri, which reminds me of...

*SENBEI?*


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Nah....
> 
> Continuing on the theme, though:
> 
> Nah, unless it's with onigiri, which reminds me of...
> 
> *SENBEI?*


Looks like it should be YUM. Is that seaweed on top?

A nice, fresh, St. Gallen bread loaf, nice and crusty, paired with a wonderfully ripe Appenzeller cheese (I spent some time in Switzerland, and so much of my postings come from that experience).


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Nah....
> 
> Continuing on the theme, though:
> 
> Nah, unless it's with onigiri, which reminds me of...
> 
> *SENBEI?*


YUM

orange marmalade ?


----------



## Guest

Orange marmalde. OK, yum.
Sticky pan-fried scallops (noix de St Jacques) with sweet chilli rice (à la Jamie Oliver)?


----------



## Guest

Hey, what about me? See post 212.


----------



## mamascarlatti

TalkingHead said:


> Orange marmalde. OK, yum.
> Sticky pan-fried scallops (noix de St Jacques)


YUM



> with sweet chilli rice (à la Jamie Oliver)?


YUK



DrMike said:


> Hey, what about me? See post 212.


YUM YUM YUM. I grew up in Switzerland and I miss Appenzeller. We get it once a year, at the Swiss market, but you have to pre-order to be sure of it.

On a swiss theme, then:

Raclette?


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> Hey, what about me? See post 212.


Sorry Doc! BIG YUM for the St Gallen bread loaf (nice and crusty) paired with a wonderfully ripe Appenzeller cheese! Yes! 
Ah, but what wine? Careful now, I live not so far away from the region you are referring to!


----------



## mamascarlatti

TalkingHead said:


> Sorry Doc! BIG YUM for the St Gallen bread loaf (nice and crusty) paired with a wonderfully ripe Appenzeller cheese! Yes!
> Ah, but what wine? Careful now, I live not so far away from the region you are referring to!


My favourite wine when I was gowing was not Swiss, but came from the Jura over the border: Arbois. It's called vin jaune because it's really yellow. But I'm not sure it would go with appenzeller.










Now what about my raclette?


----------



## Guest

mamascarlatti said:


> [...] On a Swiss theme, then:
> Raclette?


Swiss? Madame, vous m'insultez! Surely stolen from the French Savoie / Franche-Comté regions. 
To the Swiss I say this: Quick, Peter, put on your _lederhosen_, the tourists are coming !!


----------



## mamascarlatti

TalkingHead said:


> Swiss? Madame, vous m'insultez! Surely stolen from the French Savoie / Franche-Comté regions.
> To the Swiss I say this: Quick, Peter, put on your _lederhosen_, the tourists are coming !!


Well, it's very popular in Suisse Romande.

When I was a child we used to go to a specialist restaurant and emerge a couple of hours later feeling like a python that's just eaten an elephant.

YUM or YUK?


----------



## Guest

I mentioned Raclette before - love it! Yum, yum yum! I have found it some places in the U.S. Not a wine drinker, though, so I couldn't say what it would pair with.

What about one of my other favorite meals I would get in Switzerland (although not Swiss in origin) at one of the numerous Turkish stands:
Döner kebab


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Sorry Doc! BIG YUM for the St Gallen bread loaf (nice and crusty) paired with a wonderfully ripe Appenzeller cheese! Yes!
> Ah, but what wine? Careful now, I live not so far away from the region you are referring to!


Then you are probably also familiar with Buendner Bergkaese. I was quite fond of those Swiss stinky cheeses, although Gruyere was always my favorite, with a nice loaf of Tessinerbrot. I could make a whole meal just out of the bread and cheese - although Buendnerfleisch also went well with it.


----------



## Guest

Stinky cheeses? Stinky, you say? The preferred term is _très parfumé_, pe-le-ease!!! Trouble is, these Swiss cheeses are overpriced and no better than their 'mountain equivalents' across the border in France. As to the quality (and ridiculous price) of Swiss wines, don't get me started ... !!!!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Back on topic, Raclette, Yum or YUK


----------



## Guest

mamascarlatti said:


> Well, it's very popular in Suisse Romande.
> When I was a child we used to go to a specialist restaurant and emerge a couple of hours later feeling like a python that's just eaten an elephant.
> YUM or YUK?


total YUM, of course! In winter, when it's really cold outside.


----------



## moody

moody said:


> Yuk--that's not food.
> 
> Scollops I love them.


But I love scallops even more !!


----------



## Itullian

moody said:


> But I love scallops even more !!


YUM

pheasant ?...................


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yum, à la normande with apples and cream and Calvados. Pheasant can be a bit dry but cooked breast down in this it is delicious.

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Guest

Sauerkraut - YUM (with various meats on top).
Mont d'Or melted cheese (baked in an oven with a splash of Riesling) and boiled potatoes?


----------



## julianoq

Mont d'Or melted cheese (baked in an oven with a splash of Riesling) and boiled potatoes - YUM! Melted cheese with potatoes cannot be anything but awesome.

Brazilian "feijoada" (black beans with chunks of pork, usually served with rice and cabbage)


----------



## Itullian

julianoq said:


> Mont d'Or melted cheese (baked in an oven with a splash of Riesling) and boiled potatoes - YUM! Melted cheese with potatoes cannot be anything but awesome.
> 
> Brazilian "feijoada" (black beans with chunks of pork, usually served with rice and cabbage)


fish or fowl ?.................


----------



## mamascarlatti

julianoq said:


> Mont d'Or melted cheese (baked in an oven with a splash of Riesling) and boiled potatoes - YUM! Melted cheese with potatoes cannot be anything but awesome.
> 
> Brazilian "feijoada" (black beans with chunks of pork, usually served with rice and cabbage)


YUM YUM

Vietnamese Beef Pho?


----------



## Turangalîla

mamascarlatti said:


> YUM YUM
> 
> Vietnamese Beef Pho?


YUM, I love ethnic food!

Cheap artificial pudding? (I think my dislike for this one is clear but I want to hear others' opinions...)


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> YUM, I love ethnic food!
> 
> Cheap artificial pudding? (I think my dislike for this one is clear but I want to hear others' opinions...)


What's an artificial pudding ?
But it sounds YUK.
Daube de Boeuf Louisianne---This is the famous French stew but pepped up.


----------



## GreenMamba

moody said:


> Daube de Boeuf Louisianne---This is the famous French stew but pepped up.


YUM.

Cowboy Candy, i.e., candied jalapeno slices (here, on cheese and crackers)


----------



## Celloman

YUM

Chicago style pizza?


----------



## Itullian

Celloman said:


> YUM
> 
> Chicago style pizza?


YUM

Saki ?......................


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Saki ?......................


Yuk,I nearly destroyed myself once with it.
Lobster Thermidor.


----------



## Itullian

moody said:


> Yuk,I nearly destroyed myself once with it.
> Lobster Thermidor.


YUM

baked Alaska ?.....................


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> baked Alaska ?.....................


YUM

Sushi ?.............


----------



## GreenMamba

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> Sushi ?.............


YUM.

Sashimi?.........


----------



## Itullian

GreenMamba said:


> YUM.
> 
> Sashimi?.........


YUM

smoked salmon?............................


----------



## Rhombic

YUUUUUUMM 

Blue cheese?..............


----------



## Vaneyes

YUM. 

Wondering if it's been asked...turnips?


----------



## Rhombic

Meh.

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## kv466

Yum, if prepared correctly!

Ceviche


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yum!

Blondies?


----------



## moody

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Yum!
> 
> Blondies?


What?

Tornedos Rossini.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

moody said:


> What?
> 
> Tornedos Rossini.


Blondies are white colored brownies (different batter)

yum to Tornedos Rossini? Never had it, but I probably would like it.
*
Gravlax*


----------



## moody

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Blondies are white colored brownies (different batter)
> 
> yum to Tornedos Rossini? Never had it, but I probably would like it.
> *
> Gravlax*


Very rich--created for the composer by a famous chef'
Steak filet mignon pan fried in butter and topped with foi gras .Served with truffles (not always)and a sauce of Madeira demi-glace.


----------



## Itullian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Blondies are white colored brownies (different batter)
> 
> yum to Tornedos Rossini? Never had it, but I probably would like it.
> *
> Gravlax*


YUM

spinach quiche?


----------



## Guest

YUM!

Rösti?

Another Swiss dish with potatoes:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

YUM! Any thing like Gratin Potatoes is great!

Pickled Herring:








(eaten plain with assorted Swedish food staples, or on bread)


----------



## moody

Yuk. B et you knew that was coming.

Malaysian Pork and Beef Satay with peanut sauce.


----------



## Itullian

moody said:


> Yuk. B et you knew that was coming.
> 
> Malaysian Pork and Beef Satay with peanut sauce.


YUM

scallop potatoes ?


----------



## samurai

Yum!

Au gratin potatos


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> Yum!
> 
> Au gratin potatos


Yum.

Southern Pulled Pork BBQ


----------



## Flamme

Hmm didnt try but it sounds yummy
Fish fillets and potato...


----------



## Blake

Yum.

Fried soft-shell crab


----------



## sabrina

Vesuvius said:


> Fried soft-shell crab


Yuk, I don't really like any sea food except fish.

When I want something sweet:

It is called Pavlova:


----------



## Vaneyes

YUM.


SOS, Army style.


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> YUM.
> 
> SOS, Army style.


That's stumped me,what is it ?


----------



## GreenMamba

S*** on a Shingle (chipped beef on toast)

Never had it in the Army, but actually, YUM.

Keeping with the theme: 

Hardtack


----------



## Katie

Lutefisk: What can one say about jellified meat achieved through the application of a corrosive chemical agent? YUM./Katie


----------



## Katie

Okay, redux. While eating the chile con carne that I referenced in the "what did you last eat thread" on Sunday, I was struck by the urge for yellow mustard - having been on a binge for the last couple months. 

So, before reheating, I added a healthy dollop of Plochmans and then stirred it in after it and the chili had softened. Outstanding. A new paradigm. It makes sense though: You put mustard on yer chili dawgs, fer cryin' out loud! YUM (try it - if you don't like it, I'll eat a brussel sprout; and both God and my mother know that I HATE brussel sprouts!)/Katie


----------



## Itullian

GreenMamba said:


> S*** on a Shingle (chipped beef on toast)
> 
> Never had it in the Army, but actually, YUM.
> 
> Keeping with the theme:
> 
> Hardtack


YUK

pecan pie?


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> YUK
> 
> pecan pie?


Yum.
Thai Red Curry.


----------



## Itullian

moody said:


> Yum.
> Thai Red Curry.


YUM

Limburger cheese?


----------



## Cosmos

Itullian said:


> Limburger cheese?


YUCK

Goat cheese?


----------



## Vaneyes

Cosmos said:


> YUCK
> 
> Goat cheese?


YUM

BBQ Potato Chips?


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> YUM
> 
> BBQ Potato Chips?


Meh....

Salmon sushi?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Meh....
> 
> Salmon sushi?


YUM

potato pancakes?


----------



## ArtMusic

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> potato pancakes?


Yum yum.

Thick toast with peanut butter and honey.


----------



## mstar

Yum!! I used to make that as a child (with adult help) after I saw it on a children's TV show, the Berenstain Bears. :lol: 

Whole roast chicken with mild spices, no bbq sauce?


----------



## Itullian

YUM

honey glazed ham?


----------



## SixFootScowl

YUM

Ketchup sandwiches.


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> YUM
> 
> Ketchup sandwiches.


YUK

Egg nog?.......................


----------



## Clayton

Itullian said:


> YUM
> 
> honey glazed ham?


YUM

Well was 24 December. Now, as I baked probably 1kg too much...

okay. still

YUM


----------



## sabrina

Itullian said:


> YUK
> 
> Egg nog?.......................


Yuk, I tried once, but I found it grouse

Ravioli with cheese


----------



## Oreb

Yum

Boiled peanuts?


----------



## moody

sabrina said:


> Yuk, I tried once, but I found it grouse
> 
> Ravioli with cheese


Did it get up and fly away ?


----------



## sabrina

moody said:


> Did it get up and fly away ?


OMG! I had to google it...but it's funny...it must have been due to the egg nog!


----------



## Guest

Oreb said:


> Yum
> 
> Boiled peanuts?


YUK! And I live in Alabama, where you can find them everywhere.

Fried okra!


----------



## scratchgolf

DrMike said:


> YUK! And I live in Alabama, where you can find them everywhere.
> 
> Fried okra!


Double Yuk

New England Clam Chowdah?


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> Double Yuk
> 
> New England Clam Chowdah?


YUMMMM

corned beef hash?


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Yum

Elephant Foot Sandwich with Mustard?


----------



## scratchgolf

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Yum
> 
> Elephant Foot Sandwich with Mustard?


Is this real? I'm guessing yuk.

Tomato sandwich with Muenster Cheese?


----------



## hpowders

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Yum
> 
> Elephant Foot Sandwich with Mustard?


I hope you are not just being facetious. Very tasty actually on caraway-seeded rye bread. The trick is you have to simmer the meat for 5 hours in salted water, medium heat. Gulden's Spicy Brown is best. Trust me!


----------



## violadude

hpowders said:


> I hope you are not just being facetious. Very tasty actually on caraway-seeded rye bread. The trick is you have to simmer the meat for 5 hours in salted water, medium heat. Gulden's Spicy Brown is best. Trust me!


But Elephants are an endangered species


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> But Elephants are an endangered species


It could just be a funny name for some kind of special sandwich?


----------



## clavichorder

scratchgolf said:


> Is this real? I'm guessing yuk.
> 
> Tomato sandwich with Muenster Cheese?


Yuk(don't like cheese at all and am not particularly fond of tomatoes)

Chinese Lamb in the herb soup?

http://www.google.com/search?q=lamb...arm-up-the-stomach-for-nourishment%2F;640;480


----------



## GreenMamba

> Chinese Lamb in the herb soup?


YUM. Vichychoisse


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> It could just be a funny name for some kind of special sandwich?


Ya maybe. Well either way, I'm not going to judge. I believe in the "all or nothing" principal when it comes to eating meat because if we start picking and choosing which animals are more moral to eat than which other animals it starts getting pretty arbitrary.

I just don't want elephants to go extinct.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Ya maybe. Well either way, I'm not going to judge. I believe in the "all or nothing" principal when it comes to eating meat because if we start picking and choosing which animals are more moral to eat than which other animals it starts getting pretty arbitrary.
> 
> I just don't want elephants to go extinct.


Hmmm, I believe in eating animals that humans have been eating for millennia and not thinking too hard about revisions...when I think about it too much, and how good some vegan/vegetarian restaurants are here in Seattle, its almost seems possible to go vegetarian.

And yes, the extinction of elephant would be very sad.


----------



## clavichorder

GreenMamba said:


> YUM. Vichychoisse


Man, I hate to do this again, but I'll have to say yuk, despite never having heard of the dish, I just don't like the thought of cold potato leek soup. It possibly depends on how its prepared.

Tostones!


----------



## scratchgolf

violadude said:


> Ya maybe. Well either way, I'm not going to judge. I believe in the "all or nothing" principal when it comes to eating meat because if we start picking and choosing which animals are more moral to eat than which other animals it starts getting pretty arbitrary.
> 
> I just don't want elephants to go extinct.


Imagine getting off an alien ship and being presented with 6 animals: horse, cow, pig, dog, cat, and chicken. Then being told only three were acceptable for consumption (typically). Which three would you choose? An interesting topic.


----------



## scratchgolf

clavichorder said:


> Man, I hate to do this again, but I'll have to say yuk, despite never having heard of the dish, I just don't like the thought of cold potato leek soup. It possibly depends on how its prepared.
> 
> Tostones!


Yuk

Llama meat?


----------



## clara s

scratchgolf said:


> Yuk
> 
> Llama meat?


I guess so, barbeque with french fries hahaha

lobster with spaghetti and fresh tomato sauce?


----------



## clavichorder

clara s said:


> I guess so, barbeque with french fries hahaha
> 
> lobster with spaghetti and fresh tomato sauce?


Yum.

Zahtar manakeesh? http://www.google.com/search?q=zaht...5&bih=873#q=zaatar+manakeesh&spell=1&tbm=isch


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> But Elephants are an endangered species


So are folks who respect the greatness of Alan Pettersson! :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf

clara s said:


> I guess so, barbeque with french fries hahaha
> 
> lobster with spaghetti and fresh tomato sauce?


I've had wonderful Llama in Argentina. Both prepared as a steak and in empanadas.


----------



## violadude

hpowders said:


> So are folks who respect the greatness of Alan Pettersson! :tiphat:


This is a pretty hot topic for you today isn't it?


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> This is a pretty hot topic for you today isn't it?


I have a tape somewhere of his great 7th symphony. Naturally, I can't find it! So I just ordered a CD of it. Very hot indeed!


----------



## Itullian

clavichorder said:


> Yum.
> 
> Zahtar manakeesh? http://www.google.com/search?q=zaht...5&bih=873#q=zaatar+manakeesh&spell=1&tbm=isch


YUM

seafood salad?


----------



## sabrina

Yuk! Sorry, but I don't really like seafood...
What about their relatives...I am thinking about some sort of European (bigger) catfish in some garlic sauce...


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I never had catfish so I'm going to say yuk.

Mint Jelly (On Lamb)?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yuk!

Rotten eggs?


----------



## clara s

Yuk


chicken and mushroom pie?


----------



## scratchgolf

clara s said:


> Yuk
> 
> chicken and mushroom pie?


Chicken-yum, Mushroom-Yuk, Pie-Yum

Some how yuk wins 1-2

Ketchup on eggs?


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Yuk, but Ketchup on Sausage, YUM. 

Sweet Potatoes?


----------

